# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Nομίζω πως έχω HIV και έχει αρρωστήσει το μυαλό μου...

## Iwantogetfree

Καλησπέρα κι απο εμένα...
Είμαι 27 χρονών και νέο μέλος στο site που βρήκα καθώς έψαχνα για συμπτώματα και ασθένειες...Η σχέση μου με τους γιατρούς είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο ψυχαναγκαστική αφού το κινητό μου έχει πλέον περισσότερα τηλέφωνα ιατρών παρά φίλων...
Δεν ήμουν πάντα υποχόνδρια αλλά τα τελευταία χρόνια σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση, πιστέυω πως έχω κάτι που θα με οδηγήσει σε βαριά νοσηρεία. Τον θάνατο δεν τον φοβάμαι, όμως φοβάμαι πολύ τις αρρώστειες γνωρίζοντας όμως πως η πιο βαριά αρρώστεια είναι αυτή των εμμονών μου...
Τους τελευταίους μήνες υποφέρω πιστεύοντας πως έχω τον ιό HIV...Πριν αρχίσω να εξηγώ το πως συνέβη αυτό, θέλω να τονίσω πως είμαι ετεροφυλόφιλη, δεν είμαι χρήστρια ναρκωτικών ουσιών και γενικά σε σχεδόν όλες τις σεξουαλικές επαφές που είχα, ήμουν προσεχτική. Επίσης, είμαι χορτοφάγος και ακολουθώ συγκεκριμένη διατροφή απο διατροφολόγο και καπνίζω αρκετά λόγω άγχους.
Η εμμονή μου, άρχισε πριν τέσσερις περίπου μήνες όταν παρουσίασα μία μυκητίαση στην γλώσσα μου. Η γλώσσα μου άσπρισε ξαφνικά στο πάνω μέρος της και τις πρώτες δύο ημέρες με έκαιγε. Πήγα αμέσως στον παθολόγο που έχω εδώ και χρόνια και μου είπε πως είναι μια απλή μυκητίαση που την παθαίνουν πολλοί άνθρωποι όταν πέφτει το ανοσοποιητικό τους ή έπειτα απο λήψη αντιβίωσης. Εγώ αντιβίωση δεν είχα πάρει οπότε εστιάσαμε στο ανοσοποιητικό. Μου είπε πως δεν ήταν κατί ανησυχητικό και πως σε δέκα μέρες θα μου είχε περάσει παίρνοντας την θεραπεία που μου σύστησε. Όταν έφυγα απο το ιατρείο, ένιωθα σαν να μου έιπε πως θα πέθαινα έπειτα απο έναν μήνα... Γυρισα σπίτι και άρχισα να ψάχνω στο ιντερνετ... Αυτό ήταν...έχασα την γή κάτω απο τα πόδια μου καθώς παντού έλεγε πως όσοι παθαίνουν στοματικά έλκη και στοματίδιδες, είναι συνήθως φορείς του HIV. Tρελάθηκα και μαζί με τον εαυτό μου, τρέλανα τους πάντες γύρω μου. Έψαχνα μανιωδώς, τα πόδια μου έίχαν κοπεί, το βράδυ δεν κοιμήθηκα και έλεγα στον ευατό μου "Πάει, έχεις HIV και αυτά είναι τα πρώτα συμπτώματα του AIDS". Την επόμενη κιόλας μέρα ξαναπάω στον γιατρό και του εξηγώ οτι έιχα διαβάσει το προηγούμενο βράδυ... Εκείνος γελώντας μου είπε πως αν ειχα κάτι τέτοιο τότε θα είχα πολύ σοβαρότερα συμπτώματα απο μια απλή μυκητίαση στόματος. Τότε του ζήτησα να μου γράψει να κάνω αιματολογικές εξετάσεις αλλά εκείνος αρνήθηκε λέγοντας "Δεν σου γράφω τίποτα, δεν έχεις τίποτα. έχω δεί δεκάδεσ στοματίτιδες κι εσύ δεν έχεις HIV. Κάνε την θεραπεία σου και θα δείς που όλα θα πάνε καλά. Εγώ όμως επέμενα και τότε θυμωμένος γύρισε και μου είπε πως δεν είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύω στις αηδίες που γράφονται στο ιντερνετ και να μην πιστεύω τον γιατρό. Πως πρέπει να τρώω κρέας και να κόψω το τσιγάρο και πως πρέπει να ζώ σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος χωρίς φοβίες.
Γύρισα σπίτι κάπως καθησυχασμένη και υποσχέθηκα να μην ξανασχοληθώ...όμως το μυαλό μου συνέχιζε να σκέφτεται όλα αυτά που είχα διαβάσει και αποφάσισα να γράψω σε ένα φόρουμ σχετικά με ιατρικά θέματα... Οι μισοί μου έλεγαν να ακούσω τον γιατρό μου και οι άλλου μισοι πως θα έπρεπε οπωςδήποτε να κάνω εξετάσεις για HIV καθώς η *τριχωτή λευκοπλακία* είναι καραμπινάτο σύμπτωμα. Τρελάθηκα ακόμα μια φορά...Το να πάω να κάνω εξετάσεις το απέκλεισα απο την πρώτη κιόλας στιγμή γιατι αν εβγαίνε το τεστ θετικό, θα έπεφτα πάνω στο πρώτο αυτοκίνητο που θα έβλεπα μπροστά μου...Δεν ήξερα την διαφορά μυκητίασης και τριχωτής λευκοπλακίας και πίστευαπως όλα συτά είναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια... Στο μυαλό μου είχε κολλήσει πως έχω AIDS και τριχωτή λευκοπλακία....
Εν τω μεταξύ, έκανα την θεραπεία μου κανονικά και η γλώσσα μου είχε βελτιωθεί πολύ όμως εμένα δεν μου έφευγε απο το μυαλό και αποφάσισα να πάω σε δερματολόγο-αφροδισιολόγο. Όταν είδε την γλώσσα μου και της εξήγησα τι συνέβη μου είπε πως είναι πολύ απλής μορφής και μου έδωσα απλά μια κρέμα ντακταρίν. Όταν την είπα για τις φοβίες μου, επίσης γέλασε και μου είπε "Μην ξαναψάξεις στο ιντερνετ. Απο τοτε που δημιουργήθηκε το ιντερνετ, οι ψυχολόγοι κάνουν χρυσές δουλειές απο αρρωστοφοβικούς. Ο καθένας ανίδεος γράφει οτι θέλει και το παίζει γιατρός. Μόνο τον γιατρό σου θα ακούς."
έφυγα κάπως ανακουφισμένη ενώ μετά απο μερικές μέρες η γλώσσα μου ήταν μια χαρά... Άρχισα να το ξεχνάω όχι όμως για πολύ...
Πριν λίγες μέρες αρρώστησα με μια απλή γρίπη που κράτησε μόνο τεσσερις μέρες και το μυαλό μου πήγε κατευθείαν πάλι εκεί... Οτι το ανοσοποιητικό μου έχει αδυνατίσει και γι αυτό αρρωσταίνω. Πονάει το πόδι μου, το μαυλό μου πάει εκεί. Βγάζω ένα σπυρί, το μυαλό μου πάει εκεί. Κάνω έρωτα με τον φίλο μου και απο τον φόβο μου μην τον κολλήσω, δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα ενώ ακόμα και με ένα φτέρνισμα του ανησυχώ μήπως είναι σύμπτωμα οτι κόλλησα κι εκείνον. Σκέφτομαι πως όταν κάνω παιδί, θα ανακαλυφθεί το οτι έχω HIV και τότε θα καταστραφούν όλα.
Το μυαλό μου φτιάχνει σενάρια και δεν αντέχω αλλο... Είναι μέρες που λεώ πως θα πάω να κάνω εξέταση για τον ιό για να τελείωνει η ιστορία αλλά τρέμω το αποτέλεσμα...
Απο την άλλη λέω στον εαυτό μου... ναι, η τριχωτή λευκοπλακία είναι σύμπτωμα του ιού αλλά εσύ είχες απλά μια μυκητίαση και 2 γιατροί, σου επιβεβαίωσαν πως δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος κίνδυνος όμως το μυαλό κολλάει, κολλάει επικίνδυνα και έχω χάσει την όρεξη μου, τον ύπνο μου, δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω, όλοι με κοροιδεύουν, η οικογένεια μου ανησυχεί και εγώ βουλιάζω όλο και περισσότερο...
Μόνο όταν είμαι μαζί με τον φίλο μου νιώθω καλά γιατί δεν σκέφτομαι τίποτα αλλά εκείνος μένει σε άλλη χώρα και βρισκόμαστε μόνο μια φορά τον μήνα μέχρι να παντρευτούμε όμως σε εκέινον δεν λέω τίποτα γιατί φοβάμαι πως θα με περάσει για τρελή ή θα σκεφτεί πως όντως έχω HIV και γι αυτό φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ.
Η ζωή μου έχει γίνει μία κόλαση και πραγματικά πολύ γρήγορα φοβάμαι πως θα οδηγηθώ στην κατάθλιψη (αν δεν έχω ήδη).
Ευχαριστώ πολυ που με ακόυσατε και συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο μήνυμα μου όμως πραγματικά ανακουφίστηκα... κάπως...

----------


## Adzik

Παιδι μου..πηγαινε να κανεισ τεσυ στο νοσοκομειο ΣΥΓΓΡΟΥ εινια δωρεαν.. ελεοσ βρε συ... κατ αρχασ μολισ αποδειχτει πωσ εισαι αρνητικη θα συο φιγουν οι εμονεσ και 2ρον πρεπει να το κανεισ το τεστ για να εισαι υπευθηνη και σωστη προσ τουσ ερωτικουσ σου συντροφουσ αν μιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιια στο τρισεκατομιριο εισαι φορεας...

θεσ να παμε μαζι?ειναι ευκολο κατεβενεισ στον ''ευαγγελισμο'' και ειναι ευθεια δεξια πισω απο το χιλτον....με τα ποδια..

επισεις ειμαι κι εγω χορτοφαγος.. και ναι ειδικα αν η ψυχολογια μασ δεν ειναι καλη το ανοσοοποιητικο μασ πευτει.
Πρεπει ομωσ πρωτα να αποκλησεις ολα τα φυσικα δεδομενα.
Εισαι σωστη χωρτοφαγοσ?
Β12 παιρνεισ?(εγω παιρνω μουλτιβιταμινεσ επι 1 μηνα .. το κοβω για ενα μηνα.. και μετα παλι... κανω καμια φωρα ατασταλιεσ.. αλλα η Β12..μονο ετσι συμπληρωματικα δεσμευεται)
ω3?? τρωσ?? ψαρια.. σολωμο.. σαρδελες..
γαλακτοκομικα τρωσ?
και πολυ σημαντικο.. πρωτεινεσ τρωσ???? φασολια, φακες, Αρακάς, δημητριακά, ζυμαρικά, κουάκερ, μακαρόνια, ξηροί καρποί, όσπρια, σιτάρι, τραχανάς, φυστικοβούτυρο, ρύζι. 
?/
πολλα φρουτα και λαχανικα??? 5 μεριδεσ την μερα??

ε δεσ πρωτα αυτα.. και μετα να σκεφτεσαι αλλεσ ασθενειες...

----------


## elirene

καλε ναι αν δεν θες να παιδευεσαι με δημοσιο κανε στην βιοιατρικη με 50 ευρω και τελειωσες.

----------


## Iwantogetfree

Adzik, έχω σκεφτεί άπειρες φορές να κάνω την εξέταση αλλά φοβάμαι πολύ το αποτέλεσμα και ακόμα περισσότερο φοβάμαι τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό, την αντίδραση μου σε περίπτωση που θα έβγαινε θετικό. Ναι, είναι μεγάλη ανευθυνότητα καθώς στην περίπτωση που έχω κάτι τέτοιο, κινδυνεύω κι εγώ αλλά και ο σύντροφος μου όμως είναι πάνω απο τις δυνάμεις μου... Ακόμα και στην σκέψη του τέστ, μού κόβονται τα πόδια. 
Άσε που έχω μπερδευτεί πολύ γιατί ύστερα απο ψάξιμο που έκανα στο ιντερνετ, υπάρχουν πολλοί επιστήμονες που υποστηρίζουν πως το τέστ για HIV είναι αναληθές καθώς ο ιός δεν έχει απομονωθεί ποτέ οπότε ακόμα και η ύπαρξη του ίδιου του ιού αμφισβητείται. Από την άλλη το μαυλό μου φτιάχνει τρελά σενάρια και πάει μέχρι στο οτι μελλοντικά είμαι έγκυος και το παιδί μου γεννιέται με AIDS. Είναι μέρες που το ξεχνάω αλλά κάποιες μέρες που πραγματικά τρελαίνομαι...
Δεν παίρνω κανένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής γιατί τα φοβάμαι αλλά απο τότε που έπαθα την μυκητίαση και ύστερα απο παρότρυνση του παθολόγου μου, ακολουθώ συγκεκριμένη διατροφή απο διατροφολόγο. Ναι, πλέον τρώω ψάρι δυο φορές την εβδομάδα ενω αρχικά δεν έτρωγα καθόλου και γενικά η διατροφή μου περιλαμβάνει ο,τι ανέφερες.

----------


## Iwantogetfree

Το θέμα είναι πως αν βγεί θετικό, μετά θα τελειώσω κι εγώ, κυριολεκτικά...
πφφφφ βρε παιδιά, είναι φυσιολογικό να μου επιβεβαιώνουν 2 γιατροί οτι δεν έχω τίποτα κι ε΄γω να φτιάχνω τέτοια αρρωστημένα σενάρια? Οι δικοί μου, μου λένε πως πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχολόγο και πλέον το σκέφτομαι κι εγώ πολύ σοβαρά...

----------


## elirene

K εγω το ίδιο νόμιζα το 07 ειχα παθει μια διαταραχη αγχους απο τραυματικό γεγονός και ειχα τα χαλια μου, το καλύτερο ηρεμιστικό ηταν η ιδια η εξεταση η οποια βγηκε αρνητικη και για ολα aids, ηπαττιτιδα α, β γ με την β να χω ανοσία μου βγαλε και συφιλη επισης. Αλλα ενω κανω τις εξετασεις καθε φορα που αλλαζω συντροφο και ειμαστε καιρό μαζι ανακαλυψα προσφατα οτι εχω χλαμύδια με καλιεργεια κολπικού υγρου. Μην ειστε χαζες οπως και να χει πρεπει να προλαμβανουμε καταστάσεις ολα θεραπευονται εκτος το πρωτο αλλα για το οποιο υπαρχουν φαρμακα ασε που κολλατε και τους συντροφους σας αν τυχον βλακωδης εγωισμος ειναι αυτά γιαυτο ειμαστε τετοια κοινωνία παρτακιδων ενας συντροφος μου δεν εχει κανει ποτε εξετασεις κανενας ποτε, εγω εχω λίγο μυαλό παραπάνω και πανω απολα γτ φοβάμαι..επίσης καλο ειναι να προσεχουμε για να εχουμε..λοιπον τραβη3τε να κανετε εξετασεις να ξεαγχωθειτε ειναι καλύτερο για ολους.

----------


## RainAndWind

Όσο θα τρέχεις από γιατρό σε γιατρό η εμμονή σου θα τρέφεται. Άλλαξε τον γιατρό σε ψυχολόγο και τό΄χεις.
Είναι φαύλος κύκλος αυτός στον οποίο πέφτουν τα νοσοφοβικά άτομα και δε σταματά δίχως παρέμβαση. Η παρέμβαση ξεκινά από εσένα.
Δηλαδή ο πρώτος που παρεμβαίνει ουσιαστικά δεν είναι ο ψυχολόγος, είσαι εσύ. Η παρέμβαση αυτή μπορεί να σου πάρει καιρό και να βασανιστείς άδικα
ή μπορείς να πεις "ως εδώ, προχώρα στη ρίζα και όχι στο σύμπτωμα"
Να σου δώσω ένα απλό παράδειγμα, έχεις ένα δόντι που θέλει σφράγισμα, γιατί είναι ανοιχτό και σε πονάει κάθε φορά που κάτι κρύο, ζεστό ή γλυκό ή ξινό το αγγίζει. Αν φοβάσαι τον οδοντίατρο, θα προσπαθείς να μην έχεις επαφές με ό,τι το κάνει να πονάει. Αλλά το χάλασμα δε φτιάχνει, αντίθετα, προχωράει με τον καιρό. Είτε πάρεις ασπιρίνες, είτε κάνεις γαργάρες με αλατόνερα, είτε βάλεις πάνω γαρυφαλέλαιο, είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο, ΘΕΛΕΙ ΣΦΡΑΓΙΣΜΑ και τέρμα.
Πήγαινε να το σφραγίσεις. Δηλαδή στρέψου στο να δεις πώς θα σταματήσει οριστικά και όχι να τρέφεις τις εμμονές και την υποχονδρίαση.
Φιλικά και καλή σου μέρα.:)

----------


## Iwantogetfree

elinere, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο... Είναι ηλιθιότητα, ανευθυνότητα, βλακεία, ίσως και εγωισμός όπως είπες, όμως δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι τόσο δυνατοί...Θέλει πολύ κουράγιο για να αντιμετωπίσεις κάτι τέτοιο και όπως πολύ σοφά λέγεται, όσα πιο πολλά ξέρεις τόσο πιο δυστυχισμένος είσαι...Μακάρι να μην είχα ψάξει ποτέ στο ίντερνετ και να είχα αρκεστεί στα λόγια των γιατρών μου, τότε σίγουρα θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένη και δεν θα είχε γεμίσει το μυαλό μου με μαύρες σκέψεις.
Πριν κάνεις την εξέταση πως ένιωθες? Δεν σου είχαν κοπεί τα πόδια? Πρίν χρόνια είχα κάνει κι εγώ για τα κλασσικά χλαμύδια, τριχομονάδες κ.λ.π και όλα ήταν τέλεια.
Εγώ και μόνο στην σκέψη πως μία στις χίλιες βγεί θετικό, τρελαίνομαι! Καταστρέφεται η ζωή σου και η ζωή των ανθρώπων που αγαπάς και σ'αγαπούν. Άσε που και κάτι τέτοιο να συμβαίνει, αργά ή γρήγορα το σώμα αρχίζει να δείχνει τα σημάδια. Όσο είμαι υγιής, προτιμώ να αρρωσταίνω μόνο με το μυαλό μου. Αν πάλι παρουσιάσω κάποια σοβαρή ασθένεια, ένδειξη του εν λόγω ιού, τότε θα ανακαλυφθεί ούτως ή άλλως.
Και σου τονίζω πως δεν ανήκω στο ποσοστό υψηλού κινδύνου όπως είναι οι ομοφυλόφιλοι, όσοι κάνουν μεταγγίσεις ή χρηση ναρκωτικών ουσιών απλά έχω ένα άρρωστο μυαλό, μία χρόνια αρρωστοφοβία που με ταράζει κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι.
Πάντως μπράβο σου που εξετάζεσαι για όλα αυτά κάθε φορά που αλλάζεις σύντροφο. Κανονικά αυτό πρέπει να κάνουμε όλοι αλλά εγώ προσωπικά είμαι πολύ κότα!

----------


## crazy_diamond

Iwantogetfree, καλημέρα σου!

Μέσα σε όλο αυτό το φόβο, την ανησυχία και την πίστη ότι νοσείς από τον ιό, υπάρχει ωστόσο και η σκέψη σου και τη διαβάζω ότι αυτά τα σενάρια που κάνεις είναι όπως το έγραψες ''αρρωστημένα'' και αυτό δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι μια φωτεινή αχτίδα μέσα στο βάσανό σου και είναι καλό όχι μόνο να ζουμάρεις για λίγο επάνω της αλλά και να την βαστήξεις γερά.

Ναι, θα μπορούσες να κάνεις το συγκεκριμένο τεστ, και μάλιστα δωρεάν, ακόμα και να συνεχίσεις να ζητάς ιατρικές γνωματεύσεις που ενδεχομένως, διαψεύδοντας το σενάριο αυτό, να σε ανακουφίσουν και να σε καθησυχάσουν τόσο όσο για να πάρεις μόνο μισή ανάσα, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι.. 
μπορεί να είναι αυτό μόνο αρκετό, μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά, να σε _απελευθερώσει_ όπως φαίνεται και από το νικ σου ότι και εσύ η ίδια επιθυμείς; 
Σήμερα είναι ο ιός HIV, ίσως όμως κάποια στιγμή αργότερα να ντυθεί άλλο κοστούμι και να είναι ο ιός μπλε ή ο ιός φουξ αυτός που θα σε εγκλωβίσει πάλι σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση και θα σε κάνει να υποφέρεις.

Συμφωνώ, λοιπόν, με τους δικούς σου ανθρώπους και με τα άλλα μέλη και θα σου πρότεινα και εγώ να επισκεφτείς κάποιο ψυχολόγο για να σε βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά, και μέσα σε όλα να καταλάβεις τί συμβαίνει, γιατί βιώνεις έτσι το άγχος, το φόβο, πώς θα αντιμετωπίσεις όχι μόνο την τωρινή πίστη και ανησυχία σου ότι νοσείς αλλά και όποια είναι πιθανό να ξαναεμφανιστεί.

Δεν είναι εύκολο αυτό το βήμα, ούτε και για μένα ήταν, θέλει δύναμη την οποία και σου εύχομαι πραγματικά, όμως είναι το πρώτο για να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου και αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου λίγο :)

----------


## Iwantogetfree

crazy diamond,
ξέρω πώς η μεγαλύτερος ιός που έχω είναι αυτός που κουβαλάω στο μυαλό μου. Έχω αγοράσει βιβλία ψυχολογίας που με έκαναν να νιώσω καλύτερα μόνο περιστασιακά, έχω προσπαθήσει απο μόνη μου να το αντιμετωπίσω και ενώ κάποιες φορές τα καταφέρνω, πάντα κάτι γίνεται και ξανα κατρακυλάω. Ακόμα και ένα σπυρί που βγάζω για μένα είναι επικίνδυνο. Το θέμα είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικο και όσες εξετάσεις και να κάνω, με ανακουφίζουν μόνο προσωρινά.
Πέρισυ, έπειτα απο μια γενική εξέταση αίματος που έδειξε πως τα λευκά μου αιμοσφαίρια είναι λίγο πιο πάνω απο το φυσιολογικό όριο, ήταν αρκετή για να με τρελάνει και να με κανει να πιστεύω πως έχω καρκίνο στο αίμα, κοινώς λευκαιμία. Έτρεχα σε παθολόγους και αιματολόγους για αναλύσεις αίματος, έδωσα του κόσμου τα λεφτά μέχρι να ηρεμήσω και να βεβαιωθώ πως δεν έχω καρκίνο και πως απλά ο οργανισμός μου είναι έτσι. 
αααα! Επίσης, ο γιατρός μου είπε πως με αυξημένα λευκά αιμοσφαίρια αποκλείεται να έχω HIV αλλά εγώ εκεί.. κολλημένη...Πρώτα ο καρκίνος, τώρα το AIDS...
Ναι, πλέον νομίζω πως ο ψυχολόγος είναι η μόνο λύση αλλά δεν θέλω να χαπακωθώ, δεν θέλω να οδηγηθώ σε αντικαταθλιπτικά χάπια γιατί φοβάμαι πως θα έχω πρόβλημα στο συκώτι μου και μετά ίσως παθω κύρωση. Παίρνω ήδη για θυροειδή και χοληστερίνη.
Μπρός γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμμα...

----------


## RainAndWind

Μα ο ψυχολόγος δε θα σε χαπακώσει. Είναι συνηθισμένοι τέτοιοι φόβοι λόγω άγνοιας και παραπληροφόρησης. Αλλά έστω κι αν χρειαστεί να σου συνταγογραφηθούν κάποια φάρμακα από ψυχίατρο. Γιατί σώνει και καλά να πάθεις κίρρωση? Τόσο σίγουρο τό'χεις? Αυτό που σε σταματάει δηλαδή πάλι είναι οι σκέψεις για αρρώστιες και οργανικές βλάβες.

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Ναι, πλέον νομίζω πως ο ψυχολόγος είναι η μόνο λύση αλλά δεν θέλω να χαπακωθώ, δεν θέλω να οδηγηθώ σε αντικαταθλιπτικά χάπια γιατί φοβάμαι πως θα έχω πρόβλημα στο συκώτι μου και μετά ίσως παθω κύρωση. Παίρνω ήδη για θυροειδή και χοληστερίνη.
> Μπρός γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμμα...


Αν δε θέλεις να χαπακωθείς και σχετικά με αυτό, ο ψυχολόγος δε συνταγογραφεί ούτε και θα σε αναγκάσει να πάρεις φάρμακα. Αν έκρινε ότι μια φαρμακευτική αγωγή θα ήταν απαραίτητη ή θα βοηθούσε, θα σου πρότεινε να επισκεφτείς κάποιο ψυχίατρο. Όμως η δουλειά που θα κάνεις με τον ψυχολόγο δε θα βασιστεί σε χάπια. 

Σκέψου το αν θέλεις.

----------


## Fleur

Η γνωμη μιας τρελλα αρρωστοφοβικής που το έχει περάσει:
1) κάνε το τεστ. Ξερω θα σε φαει η αγωνια μεχρι να παρεις τα αποτελεσματα αλλά θα χαλαρωσεις απιστευτα μετά
2) βρες μια/εναν καλό ψυχολόγο θα σε βοηθησει παρα πολύ (και εγω δεν πιστευα τόσο)
3) αν εχεις κολλησει επισκεψη είτε σε νευρολογο είτε σε ψυχιατρό...η φαρμακευτική αγωγή απομυθοποιηθηκε για μένα πολύ γρήγορα και με εκανε σε συνδυασμο με την ψυχοθεραπεια να "παρω μπρος" άμεσα.
Περιμενουμε νεα

----------


## Iwantogetfree

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις και τις συμβουλές σας. Αρχικά, νόμιζα πως δεν υπήρχαν πολλοί άνθρωποι στην κατάσταση μου αλλα απ'οτι φαίνεται είμαστε πολλοί... Τελικά τί είναι αυτό που φταίει και μας κάνει να αισθανόμαστε έτσι? Όσοι έχετε παέι σε ψυχολόγο, τί σας έχει πεί? Σε κάποια βιβλία που έχω διαβάσει, γράφεται πως συμβαίνει κυρίως λόγω έλλειψης ικανοποίησης, ενδιαφερόντων και γενικά ισορροπίας.
Θα ήθελα να σας πω και κάτι άλλο που νομίζω οτι οφείλεται στην αρρωστοφοβία μου και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν έχει συμβεί και σε εσάς... Κάθε φορά που τρελαίνομαι πως είμαι άρρωστη, με πιάνει πολλές φορές πονοκέφαλος ενω σηκώνω και πυρετό γύρω στο 37 μισό ο οποίος όμως φεύγει μόλις ηρεμήσω. Το πρωί που ξυπνάω, η όραση μου είναι θολή, το στόμα μου κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας είναι ξηρό ενω όταν καταπίνω , πολλές φορές με πονάει ο λαιμός μου (ίσως επειδή καπνίζω κίολας). Πολλές φορές, έχω απίστευτη υπνηλία και κούραση και κάποιες άλλες φορές τόση υπερένταση που δεν μπορώ να κλείσω μάτι. Αυτό όμως που με ανησυχεί περισσότερο είναι πως πονάνε τα κόκκαλά και οι μύες, κυρίως των ποδιών μου. Νιώθω σουβλιές σαν να με διαπερνάει ρεύμα ενώ που και που μουδιάζουν οι πατούσες μου. Έχω σκεφτεί να πάω να κάνω εξετάσεις, κάποιες μαγνητικές ίσως, αν συνεχιστεί για πολύ, γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως είναι ένδειξης κάποιας αρρώστειας. Διάβασα πως οι ασθενείς με hiv, έχουν πόνους στα κόκκαλα τους. πφφφφ! Θα τρελαθώ στο τέλος!

----------


## Iwantogetfree

> Μα ο ψυχολόγος δε θα σε χαπακώσει. Είναι συνηθισμένοι τέτοιοι φόβοι λόγω άγνοιας και παραπληροφόρησης. Αλλά έστω κι αν χρειαστεί να σου συνταγογραφηθούν κάποια φάρμακα από ψυχίατρο. Γιατί σώνει και καλά να πάθεις κίρρωση? Τόσο σίγουρο τό'χεις? Αυτό που σε σταματάει δηλαδή πάλι είναι οι σκέψεις για αρρώστιες και οργανικές βλάβες.



Ναι, ακριβώς RainAndWind. Ο κυριότερος λόγος που δεν έχω πάει ακόμα σε ψυχολόγο, ψυχίατρο, νευρολόγο, είναι γιατί φοβάμαι πως θα μου δώσει φάρμακα (που είναι σίγουρο δηλαδη με την κατάσταση που έχω) και δεν θέλω να παίρνω χάπια γιατί φοβάμαι το συκώτι και γενικά το κακό που προκαλούν στην υγεία. 
Πλεον όλοι με κοροιδεύουν και λένε πως συμπεριφέρομαι σαν τις γριες του ΙΚΑ... Ναι, είναι αλήθεια αλλά δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι...

----------


## Fleur

Δεν θα σου πω ψέμματα, φαρμακευτική αγωγή χωρίς παρενέργειες δεν υπάρχει, για το συκωτι και τα λαντοζ που παιρνω δεν εχω ακουσει πραγματα. Και μιλας με ανθρωπο που έχει κανει ΟΤΙ εξετασηβυπ'αρχει. Πιστευω ότι στη φάση που είσαι για αρχή, η ψυχοθεραπεια θα σου κάνει καλό.

----------


## ocean

> Καλησπέρα κι απο εμένα...
> Είμαι 27 χρονών και νέο μέλος στο site που βρήκα καθώς έψαχνα για συμπτώματα και ασθένειες...Η σχέση μου με τους γιατρούς είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο ψυχαναγκαστική αφού το κινητό μου έχει πλέον περισσότερα τηλέφωνα ιατρών παρά φίλων...
> Δεν ήμουν πάντα υποχόνδρια αλλά τα τελευταία χρόνια σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση, πιστέυω πως έχω κάτι που θα με οδηγήσει σε βαριά νοσηρεία. Τον θάνατο δεν τον φοβάμαι, όμως φοβάμαι πολύ τις αρρώστειες γνωρίζοντας όμως πως η πιο βαριά αρρώστεια είναι αυτή των εμμονών μου...
> Τους τελευταίους μήνες υποφέρω πιστεύοντας πως έχω τον ιό HIV...Πριν αρχίσω να εξηγώ το πως συνέβη αυτό, θέλω να τονίσω πως είμαι ετεροφυλόφιλη, δεν είμαι χρήστρια ναρκωτικών ουσιών και γενικά σε σχεδόν όλες τις σεξουαλικές επαφές που είχα, ήμουν προσεχτική. Επίσης, είμαι χορτοφάγος και ακολουθώ συγκεκριμένη διατροφή απο διατροφολόγο και καπνίζω αρκετά λόγω άγχους.
> Η εμμονή μου, άρχισε πριν τέσσερις περίπου μήνες όταν παρουσίασα μία μυκητίαση στην γλώσσα μου. Η γλώσσα μου άσπρισε ξαφνικά στο πάνω μέρος της και τις πρώτες δύο ημέρες με έκαιγε. Πήγα αμέσως στον παθολόγο που έχω εδώ και χρόνια και μου είπε πως είναι μια απλή μυκητίαση που την παθαίνουν πολλοί άνθρωποι όταν πέφτει το ανοσοποιητικό τους ή έπειτα απο λήψη αντιβίωσης. Εγώ αντιβίωση δεν είχα πάρει οπότε εστιάσαμε στο ανοσοποιητικό. Μου είπε πως δεν ήταν κατί ανησυχητικό και πως σε δέκα μέρες θα μου είχε περάσει παίρνοντας την θεραπεία που μου σύστησε. Όταν έφυγα απο το ιατρείο, ένιωθα σαν να μου έιπε πως θα πέθαινα έπειτα απο έναν μήνα... Γυρισα σπίτι και άρχισα να ψάχνω στο ιντερνετ... Αυτό ήταν...έχασα την γή κάτω απο τα πόδια μου καθώς παντού έλεγε πως όσοι παθαίνουν στοματικά έλκη και στοματίδιδες, είναι συνήθως φορείς του HIV. Tρελάθηκα και μαζί με τον εαυτό μου, τρέλανα τους πάντες γύρω μου. Έψαχνα μανιωδώς, τα πόδια μου έίχαν κοπεί, το βράδυ δεν κοιμήθηκα και έλεγα στον ευατό μου "Πάει, έχεις HIV και αυτά είναι τα πρώτα συμπτώματα του AIDS". Την επόμενη κιόλας μέρα ξαναπάω στον γιατρό και του εξηγώ οτι έιχα διαβάσει το προηγούμενο βράδυ... Εκείνος γελώντας μου είπε πως αν ειχα κάτι τέτοιο τότε θα είχα πολύ σοβαρότερα συμπτώματα απο μια απλή μυκητίαση στόματος. Τότε του ζήτησα να μου γράψει να κάνω αιματολογικές εξετάσεις αλλά εκείνος αρνήθηκε λέγοντας "Δεν σου γράφω τίποτα, δεν έχεις τίποτα. έχω δεί δεκάδεσ στοματίτιδες κι εσύ δεν έχεις HIV. Κάνε την θεραπεία σου και θα δείς που όλα θα πάνε καλά. Εγώ όμως επέμενα και τότε θυμωμένος γύρισε και μου είπε πως δεν είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύω στις αηδίες που γράφονται στο ιντερνετ και να μην πιστεύω τον γιατρό. Πως πρέπει να τρώω κρέας και να κόψω το τσιγάρο και πως πρέπει να ζώ σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος χωρίς φοβίες.
> Γύρισα σπίτι κάπως καθησυχασμένη και υποσχέθηκα να μην ξανασχοληθώ...όμως το μυαλό μου συνέχιζε να σκέφτεται όλα αυτά που είχα διαβάσει και αποφάσισα να γράψω σε ένα φόρουμ σχετικά με ιατρικά θέματα... Οι μισοί μου έλεγαν να ακούσω τον γιατρό μου και οι άλλου μισοι πως θα έπρεπε οπωςδήποτε να κάνω εξετάσεις για HIV καθώς η *τριχωτή λευκοπλακία* είναι καραμπινάτο σύμπτωμα. Τρελάθηκα ακόμα μια φορά...Το να πάω να κάνω εξετάσεις το απέκλεισα απο την πρώτη κιόλας στιγμή γιατι αν εβγαίνε το τεστ θετικό, θα έπεφτα πάνω στο πρώτο αυτοκίνητο που θα έβλεπα μπροστά μου...Δεν ήξερα την διαφορά μυκητίασης και τριχωτής λευκοπλακίας και πίστευαπως όλα συτά είναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια... Στο μυαλό μου είχε κολλήσει πως έχω AIDS και τριχωτή λευκοπλακία....
> Εν τω μεταξύ, έκανα την θεραπεία μου κανονικά και η γλώσσα μου είχε βελτιωθεί πολύ όμως εμένα δεν μου έφευγε απο το μυαλό και αποφάσισα να πάω σε δερματολόγο-αφροδισιολόγο. Όταν είδε την γλώσσα μου και της εξήγησα τι συνέβη μου είπε πως είναι πολύ απλής μορφής και μου έδωσα απλά μια κρέμα ντακταρίν. Όταν την είπα για τις φοβίες μου, επίσης γέλασε και μου είπε "Μην ξαναψάξεις στο ιντερνετ. Απο τοτε που δημιουργήθηκε το ιντερνετ, οι ψυχολόγοι κάνουν χρυσές δουλειές απο αρρωστοφοβικούς. Ο καθένας ανίδεος γράφει οτι θέλει και το παίζει γιατρός. Μόνο τον γιατρό σου θα ακούς."
> έφυγα κάπως ανακουφισμένη ενώ μετά απο μερικές μέρες η γλώσσα μου ήταν μια χαρά... Άρχισα να το ξεχνάω όχι όμως για πολύ...
> Πριν λίγες μέρες αρρώστησα με μια απλή γρίπη που κράτησε μόνο τεσσερις μέρες και το μυαλό μου πήγε κατευθείαν πάλι εκεί... Οτι το ανοσοποιητικό μου έχει αδυνατίσει και γι αυτό αρρωσταίνω. Πονάει το πόδι μου, το μαυλό μου πάει εκεί. Βγάζω ένα σπυρί, το μυαλό μου πάει εκεί. Κάνω έρωτα με τον φίλο μου και απο τον φόβο μου μην τον κολλήσω, δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα ενώ ακόμα και με ένα φτέρνισμα του ανησυχώ μήπως είναι σύμπτωμα οτι κόλλησα κι εκείνον. Σκέφτομαι πως όταν κάνω παιδί, θα ανακαλυφθεί το οτι έχω HIV και τότε θα καταστραφούν όλα.
> ...


Καλησπέρα,

Η περιγραφή σου μου θύμισε πολύ εμένα. Εδώ και μερικά χρόνια έχω και εγώ μεγάλη φοβία για τη συγκεκριμένη ασθένεια. Οτρόπος ζωής μου δεν δικαιολογεί αυτή μου τη φοβία καθώς είμαι μονογαμική, και δεν εμπλέκομαι σε επικίνδυνες συμπεριφορές. Παρόλα αυτά απο το 2008 έως σήμερα ο φόβος μου συνεχίζεται. Όπως και εσύ ανέφερες καθετί που συνέβαινε στον οργανισμό μου εγώ το ερμήνευα ως σύμπτωμα hiv. Κρυολόγημα, εξάνθημα στο πόδι, αίσθημα καύσου στους λεμφαδένες, και πολλά άλλα που μου έχουν παρουσιαστεί όλα τα συνέδεα με την αρρώστια. Εχθές πήρα τα αποτελέσματα της εξέτασης: αντισώματα hiv i & ii -αρνητικό. Δεν ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έκανα αυτή την εξέταση αλλά ο φόβος και η ανησυχία είναι πάντα ο ίδιος οταν περιμένεις το αποτέλεσμα. Η εμμονή αυτή που έχεις όμως δεν θα φύγει αν δεν πας να κάνεις την εξέταση να ανακουφιστείς. Εγω το σκέφτηκα ως εξής: ή θα παω και θα εξεταστώ και θα μου φύγει το βάρος ή κάθε μέρα θα αργοπεθαίνω απο την αγωνία. Να θυμάσαι το εξής: Οποιο και να είναι το αποτέλεσμα της εξέτασης μόνο καλό θα σου κάνει διότι στην περίπτωση που είναι αρνητικό ανακουφίζεσαι αμέσως και συνεχίζεις ήρεμη και ανέμελη. Σε περίπτωση που είναι θετικό και πάλι κερδισμένη θα είσαι διότι θα το έχεις ανακαλύψει έγκαιρα πριν νοσήσεις και με την κατάλληλη θεραπεία δεν θα κινδυνεύει η ζωή σου. Πήγαινε να κάνεις την εξέταση και θα δείς πως ανησυχούσες άδικα. Παράτεινε την αγωνία σου για λίγες ημέρες ακόμη μέχρι να βγεί η εξέταση και μη δηλητιριάζεις καθημερινά τη ζωή σου με αρνητικές σκέψεις. Είσαι νέα, όπως και εγώ ( 2 χρόνια μεγαλύτερη σου) και τη ζωή πρέπει να τη χαιρόμαστε και όχι να τη φοβόμαστε. Το μυαλό μας παίζει πολλά παιχνίδια και όταν νομίζουμε οτι πάσχουμε απο κάτι προκαλούμε εμείς οι ίδιοι τα συμπτώματα στον οργανισμό μας. Μετά το πόρισμα της εξέτασης μου δεν με ξαναενόχλησαν οι αδένες μου γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είχα άγχος πια. Βοήθησε λοιπόν και εσύ τον εαυτό σου και πήγαινε να εξεταστείς. Δεν έχεις τίποτα να το ξέρεις, αλλά στη φάση που είσαι μόνο αν το δείς γραπτώς θα το πιστέψεις γιατί παρόλο που θες να το πιστέψεις με τη λογική το μυαλό σου σου παίζει παιχνίδια όπως έπαιζε και το δικό μου. Εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω ... Αν αποφασίσεις να πάς για την εξέταση και θέλεις συμπαράσταση πολύ ευχαρίστως να έρθω μαζί σου...

----------


## nosmile

@iwantogetfree
ειμαι λιγο πιο μικρη απο εσενα στην ηλικια και αντιμετωπιζω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα εδω και 11 μηνες. εχω κανει ομως 4 φορες εξετασεις, ολες αρνητικες και θα κανω και πεμπτη σε λιγες μερες ετσι οπως το βλεπω. Ο πρωτος μου ειναι αλλα αν συνεχισω ετσι βλεπω να με χωριζει και να φορεσω μια ωραια λευκη ρομπα που τα χερακια δενουν πισω. Καθε φορα κάνω εξετασεις, μαζι με το αγορι μου, παιρνω τα αποτελεσματα, ειμαι καλα για ενα εναμιση μηνα και μετα παλι τα ιδια. επιμενει να μου λεει οτι οσο μου το τρφει και πηγαινουμε μαζι για εξετασεις δεν θα περασει ποτε. Με ποναει το χερι μου,...hiv, εχω σημαδια και φαγουρα απο κουνουπια...hiv. Η εμμονη αυτή εντάθηκε λόγω κολπικης μυκητιασης που με ταλαιπωρει εδω και αρκετους μηνες. ερχονται φευγουν και τουμπαλιν. Εχω παει σε γυναικολογους, ψυχολογους εχω πει το φοβο μου και γελάνε. Ενας μαλιστα μου συστησε επισκεψη σε ψυχολογο. Πηγα, 2-3 συνεδριες μετα του ειπα να παω μετα απο καιρο να το δουλεψω λιγο στο μυαλο μου μονη μου...αλλα που!Παλι τα ιδια....και πιο εντονα. Τωρα μου περναει απο το μυαλο 1. ο καρκινος, 2. οτι αν δεν με εχει κολλησει το αγορι μου, επειδη εγω δεν εχω παει με αλλον, και επειδη και σε αυτον βγαινουν αρνητικες οι εξετασεις 3. οτι εχω ακουμπησει πετσετα αντικειμοενο καποιου φιλου, φιλης που εχει και ετσι το εχω κολλήσει, 4. οτι εχει καποιος στο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον κλπ κλπ. Η συμβουλη του ψυχολογου ηταν να κοψω το ιντερνετ, κατι που δεν εχει γινει ακομα. Υποβαλλομαι συνεχως σε ψυχοφθορες διαδικασιες με εξετασεις και παλι καλο δεν βλεπω. Εχω χασει ολους μου τους φιλους γιατι ειμαι στις μαυρες μου, βγαινω με το αγορι μου μονο και μερικους φιλους που δεν ξερουν κατι γι αυτο (οταν νιωθω καλα ψυχολογικα). Εχω παρατησει καθε δραστηριοτητα και εχω κλειστει στο σπιτι. ο γυναικολογος μου ειπε οτι εχει διαταραχτει η χλωριδα του κολπου πολυ και δεν επανερχεται γρηγορα, μπορει να παρει και καιρο ακομα. Αλλα πραγματικα ειμαι παλι σε απογνωση αυτες τις μερες γιατι ηρθαν ξανα οι μυκητες. Ολα τα αλλα στο κολπικο τραχηλικο τεστ καθαρα. ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ το λογο αυτο σκεφτομαι να παω ξανα για εξετασεις...

----------


## nansyan89

Ιωαννα μου γεια σου!!!! Τι κανεις??? Τα λεγαμε και στο αλλο θεματακι σου που δεν αφορουσε εσενα και τωρα μετα λυπης μου βλεπω θεμα που ασε αφορα!!! Οταν σου λεγα εγω στο αλλο ποστ να τον παρατησεις και να ρθεις ελλαδα να ζησεις μια φυσιολογικη ζωη δεν μ ακουγες!!!! Σορρυ που θα στο πω,αλλα ολα αυτα ''τα αρρωστημενα'' ειναι αποτελεσμα του εντονου αγχους και προβληματισμου για το τι θα κανεις με το συντροφο σου!!! Λοιπον,ωμα,ξεκολλα το μυαλο σου,δεν εχεις τιποτα...Οι γιατροι ξερουν καλυτερα απο σενα...Ομως επειδη δεν προκειται να ξεκολλησεις απ τις εμμονες πηγαινε κανε το τεστ και οταν θα βγει το τεστ ανητικο επανελαβε ''Ειμαι πολυ ηλιθια που εκανα τετοιες σκεψεις'' . Και το σημαντικοτερο πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο και πες του οσα εχεις περασει με το συντροφο σου και θα σου πει αμεσως τη διαγνωση!!!

----------


## thanasisGR

μην φοβάσαι το αποτέλεσμα.. θα δεις ότι δεν θα έχεις τίποτα.. έτσι ακριβώς την έχω πατήσει και εγώ ψάχνοντας τα συμτώματα.. άσε είναι ότι χειρότερο να διαβάζεις συμτώματα και μετά να τα έχεις.. αλλα πίστεψε με στο μυαλό σου είναι όλα αυτά που νιώθεις.. και πραγματικά σε καταλαβαίνω.. είναι πολύ άσχημο να νομίζεις ότι έχεις κάτι.. ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν το έχεις!!! άσχετα τι νιώθεις... 

κανε την εξέταση και θα δεις ότι θα νιώσεις καλύτερα.. μετά όμως μην αρχίσεις και ψάχνεις πάλι συμτώματα... μου θυμίζεις εμενα.. αυτό κάνω συνεχεια xaxaxa :P

ξέχασε το δεν έχεις τίποτα στο υπογράφω!!! :D

----------


## nosmile

Πιστευω κι εγω οτι πρεπει να πας να κανεις την εξεταση. Η αναμονη είναι λιγο δυσκολη, αλλα αν εχεις ατομα που σε αγαπανε σιγουρα θα βρεθει ενα να σου συμπαρασταθει οσο θα χρειαστει για να παρεις την απαντηση. Καντο και θα δεις πως θα νιωσεις αμεσως πιο ησυχη και ηρεμη. Και μετα να συμβουλευτεις εναν ψυχολογο, οχι ψυχιατρο με φαρμακα κλπ.Να μιλησεις μαζι του. Δεν θα εισαι σιγουρα το πρωτο ιδιο περιστατικο που συνανταει, θα σε βοηθησει να δεις καλυτερα τα πραγματα. Ξεκινα, move it! :o:o:

Κι εγώ θα ξεκινησω ξανα τις συναντησεις, πιο ενθερμα αυτη τη φορα!

----------


## natasaki

Den to pistevw telika den imoun mono egw...olo auto pou diavasa apo esas to zousa apo to 2002 mexri kai to 2009..7 oloklira MARTYRIKA XRONIA pou ap oti vlepw enoiwtha to idio opws ki eseis...agwnia gia to otidipote mou synevaine kai ola nomiza pws mou diatynpanizan ton hiv...apo ena krywma.mexri mia melania,...tragiki zoi,enoiwtha pws eixe imerominia lixis..kai olo auto apo tin prwti mou sxesi,kai af otou syneiditopoiisa pws eixe <<kako parelthon>> mplegmenos me polla..kai imoun molis 19 etwn..apo tote kai sto eksis talanize to mualo mou..kathe fora pou me epairne til ektote poy xwrisame gia na dei ti kanw,nomiza pws ithele na mou exomologithei to moiraio...oti kai na pw einai ligo...to 2008 gnwrisa ton antra mou.fysika den tou exomologithika ton tromo mou kai epeita apo 2-3 fores pou kaname eleuthera erwta(me tromeres enoxes sto myalo mou) emeina egkuos...alla i megali fovia itan fysika i anagkastiki antimetwpisi tou kakou me tis aparaitites exetaseis pou mou ypedeikse o giatros logw tis kuisis...ola ta efialtika senaria enoxwn sto myalo mou me ekanan mexri kai na thelw na kanw ektrwsi mono k mono gia na min kanw tis exetaseis...en oligois,perase 1,5 minas opou eytyxws kai me epeisan oloi na min kanw ektrwsi,omws o giatros me pieze na tou paw tis exetaseis giati eprepe idi na kanw tis epomenes...wspou anagkastika eftase i wra na tis kanw....itan imera Paraskevi kai tin Triti tha pigaina na tis paralavw apo to mikroviologiko kentro..ena efialtiko triimero...ithela kai den ithela na ftasei i wra...wspou mpikame mesa sto iatrreio tin Triti mazi me ton antra mou kai i mikroviologos mas zitise na perimenoume ligo giati ekeini ti stigmi tis typwne gia na tis paroume..egw opws fantazeste pisteva diafora,pws tha mas anakoinwne to moiraio kai gi auto mas zitise na perimenoume ktl/..kai mesa se 3 lepta exigisa stin aithousa anamonis ston antra m tis fovies toswn etwn kai prin prolavei na antidrasei i mikroviologos mas fwnaxe,legontas mas pws oles oi exetaseis itan poly kales kai oti ola evainan thetika...i zoi mou egine zoi kai apo ekeini ti stigmi anektisa pali tin anasa mou..paidia den yparxei xeirotero synaisthima eilikrina...ola auta twra ta noiwthw poly makrina,alla katanow plirws osous exoun viwsei tetoia synaisthimata....ena sas lew..einai apla o fovos mas,.,.giati kai gw mporei na fantazomoun diafora,ixera omws vathia mesa mou pws den itan tpt allo apo ton kako mou eauto pou me tyrranouse..opoios einai arrwstos to xerei,.to noiewthei...eyxomai apo tin psyxi mou vathia opoios-a perase osa kai gw na ta xeperasei kai na anaktisei ti ZOI,..

----------


## red

καλη μου,εχω κανει 354645 φορες τεστ για ΕΙΝΤΣ,ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟ,ΣΥΦΙΛΗ,ΚΑθε φορα με την ιδια σιγουρια οτι ΤΑ ΕΧΩ.το να πας να κανεις τεστ δεν ειναι η λυση,αλλα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ...δεν ξερω πως γιατρευεται η υποχονδριαση.....κι εγω υποφερω

----------


## katerinaki12

Καλημέρα!
Σε αυτό που θα έπρεπε να επικεντρωθείς, από ότι κατάλαβα από το γράμμα σου, μάλλον δεν είναι ότι έχεις Aids, (γιατί πιθανότατα δεν έχεις), αλλά ο έντονος φόβος που σε έχει κατακλύσει και πιθανόν αυτό να γίνεται και με άλλα θέματα ή αρρώστιες. Το να κάνεις το τεστ θα σε βοηθήσει προσωρινά (αφού θα δεις τα αποτελέσματα και θα ανακουφιστείς από το άγχος) όμως μετά είμαι σίγουρη ότι με το παραμικρό ο φόβος αυτός θα επιστρέψει.... Πάρε παράδειγμα το ότι και οι δύο γιατροί σου απέκλεισαν το ενδεχόμενο να νοσείς απο Aids και εσύ, ενώ ανακουφίστηκες προσωρινά, μετά πάλι με το παραμικρό αυτός ο φόβος επανήλθε. Είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο σκέφτεσαι. Έχοντας, προσωπικά εμπειρία από φόβους, παρατηρώ τα ίδια συμπτώματα που είχα και εγώ. Αυτό συνεχιζόταν μέχρι που αποφάσισα να το αντιμετωπίσω με τη βοήθεια μιας ψυχολόγου. Να είσαι σίγουρη ότι δεν πρόκειται να σου δοθεί φαρμακοθεραπεία από ψυχολόγο. Ίσα ίσα όσο πιο γρήγορα αντιμετωπίσεις τους φόβους σου και βρεις τρόπο να τους διαχειρίζεσαι, τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα μπορείς να συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου με πιο πολλή ενέργεια και όρεξη!:D

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

ποση ωρα σου πηρε να γραψεις ολα αυτα;;;;;;

----------


## Στέλιος 1969

Άκου να δεις εγώ έχω HIV και παίρνω φάρμακα και είμαι super και δεν θα πεθάνω, ζω φυσιολογικά. Άσε τις βλακείες και πήγαινε να ψαχτείς. Εμφάνισα τριχωτή λευκοπλακία κάτι πλακίδια στα πλάγια της γλώσσας που δεν ξεκολούσαν με τίποτα. Αυτά φεύγουν μόνο με αντιρρετροικά. Αν τα δικά σου έφυγαν τελείως δεν έχεις κάτι τέτοιο. Υπάρχει και η καντητίαση με φουσκάλες στα ούλα ή στη στοματική κοιλότητα, πάλι από HIV. Ο HIV είναι λίγο μπελάς, αλλά δεν είναι και του θανατά, κάτι χαπάκια παίρνεις και φοράς πάντα προφυλακτικό. Έλα στο Κέντρο Ζωής ή στην Θετική Φωνή για ενημέρωση και άσε τις βλακείες.

----------


## paulin

Γεια σας ..συγνωμη που απανταω σε παλιο μηνυμα ομως δεν εβρισκα τροπο να σας ρωτησω κατι που με απασχολει..απο το σεπτεμβριο εχω βγαλει κατι στα πλαινα της γλωσσας μου τα οποια δεν εινια ενοχλητικα ..ειναι οπως τα τριχιδια που εχει η γλωσσα μας απο επανω και τριβεται...εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και ειδα οτι μπορει να ειναι συμπτωμα του αιντς..ειχα μια σχεση και χωρισαμε περασαν πεντεμιση μηνες και μ ηρθε η ιδεα να κανω τιο τεστ μηπως κολλησα τπτ ...(ομως τηρουσα ολους τους κανονες )βγηκε αρνητικο ομως η γλωσσα μου συνεχιζει να ειναι ετσι ...οταν την τριβω βγαινουν ομως ειναι αρκετα προσκολημμενα πανω της ..εσεις πως ανακαλυψατε οτι πασχετε απο aids?ειχατε βγαλει την τριχ λευκοπλακια ενω ειχατε aids ή μπορει να εμφανιζεται ετσι απλα?Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων κια συγνωμη εαν εγινα αδιακριτη να ειστε καλα !!

----------


## Diana1982

Πωπω κόντεψα να χάσω το μυαλό μου.............να υποθέσω ότι δεν δουλεύεις.!!!

Ξεκίνα να κάνεις ότι περνάει από το χέρι σου,χόμπι,καθαριοτητα,εθελ ντισμό,ρέικι,περπάτημα,τέν ις,τρέξιμο σε κοντινό πάρκο,πλύσιμο πιάτων,ποίηση-πολλά σάιτ θέλουν συντάκτες ψάξε να βρεις κάποια από αυτά,γράψου σε μία οργάνωση,γυμναστήριο,φιλίε ς ομοιοπαθητικη,βελονισμό,αλ λά όχι να τρελαίνεσαι...

Αν δεν πιάσουν τα ανωτέρω,πήγαινε σε έναν γιατρό να σου γράψει ηρεμιστικά.

----------


## katerinoula

Επι χρονια παθαινα ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ κολπικες μυκητιασεις. Κι αυτο συμπτωμα ΗΙV δεν εναι? Σταματησαν οταν γεννησα το πρωτο μου παιδι. Οσο για ασπρη γλωσσα εχω ισα με 10 χρονια. Γεννησα πριν 5 μηνες το 2ο οποτε μου ξαναεκαναν εξετασεις κ για hiv κ φυσικα ουτε ειχα ουτε εχω. Τι θελω να σου πω? Οτι επειδη εχεις τα 'συμπτωματα' δεν σημαινει οτι σονυ κ καλα εχεις κ την παθηση.

----------


## katerinoula

Τιποτα δεν εχεις κοριτσακι. Πηγαινε κανε την εξεταση κ θα δεις.

----------


## dim23

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.ειμαι 23 ετων και προσφατα περασα ενα σοκ οτι πασχω απο τον hiv.αρχικα θα ηθελα να πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε οσους γνωριζουν οτι ειναι φορεις και παρολα αυτα αντιμετωπιζουν τη καθημερινοτητα και συνεχιζουν τη ζωη τους κανονικα με δυναμη.το λεω αυτο γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι κατι τρομερα δυσκολο ν αντιμετωπιζεις κατι τοσο σοβαρο.εγω ας πουμε και μονο στην ιδεα κατερρεα.για να μπω στο θεμα πηρα την αποφαση να κανω τις εξετασεις μετα απο καποιες μερες συμπτωματων βασικων οπως στοματιτιδα εξανθηματα στα χερια και στα ποδια πυρετο κοπωση κλπ.οσοι το εχετε ψαξει προφανως θα γνωριζετε οτι ολα αυτα ειναι αρκετα για να πεισουν εναν κατα φαντασια ασθενη οτι πασχει..θα ηθελα να επισημανω οτι στη σεξουαλικη μου ζωη υπηρξα αρκετα απροσεκτος..σ αυτο το οποιο θελω να καταληξω οτι με το που μου μπηκε η ιδεα και αρχισα να ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ ολα οδηγουσαν στο οτι ειμαι φορεας.αυτες οι μερες ηταν οι πιο βασανιστικες της ζωης μου ειδικα οι 2 τελευταιες που περιμενα τ αποτελεσματα.μαλιστα μου ειπαν πως αφου επελεξα να μαθω τ αποτελεσματα προφορικα θα τους παρω τηλεφωνο και αν ειμαι αρνητικος θα μου το πουν αλλιως δεν ανακοινωνουν τηλεφωνικος θετικα αποτελεσματα.ψυχολογικος πολεμος για εμενα αφου ολη την ωρα τριγυριζε στο μυαλο μου πως θα μου πουν ελατε να παραλαβετε τ αποτελεσματα σας.εν τελει ευτυχως πηγαν ολα καλα.τονισα πιο πανω οτι περα του οτι ειχα αρκετα ανησυχητικα συπτωματα ημουν και απροσεκτος στο παρελθον.οποτε για ολους οσους φοβαστε σας ενθαρυννω λεγοντας σας πως ειναι κατι πολυ δυσκολο να εχεις.σταματηστε να ψαχνετε στο ιντερνετ και πηγαινετε να κανετε εξετασεις.ειναι τρομερο λαθος να βασανιζεσαι καθε μερα με την απορια εχω δεν εχω και να μη δινεις ενα τελος σε ολο αυτο.καλο κουραγιο σε ολους και οι εξετασεις συνηθως σε απαλασσουν απ ολα!

----------


## panos21

εγώ στη euromedica πλήρωσα 2.5 ευρώ για hiv και σύφιλη, μου έκανε εντύπωση καθώς περίμενα να είναι πιο ακριβές οι εξετάσεις αυτές ... :confused: ευτυχώς όλα αρνητικά!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Γεια σας ..συγνωμη που απανταω σε παλιο μηνυμα ομως δεν εβρισκα τροπο να σας ρωτησω κατι που με απασχολει..απο το σεπτεμβριο εχω βγαλει κατι στα πλαινα της γλωσσας μου τα οποια δεν εινια ενοχλητικα ..ειναι οπως τα τριχιδια που εχει η γλωσσα μας απο επανω και τριβεται...εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και ειδα οτι μπορει να ειναι συμπτωμα του αιντς..ειχα μια σχεση και χωρισαμε περασαν πεντεμιση μηνες και μ ηρθε η ιδεα να κανω τιο τεστ μηπως κολλησα τπτ ...(ομως τηρουσα ολους τους κανονες )βγηκε αρνητικο ομως η γλωσσα μου συνεχιζει να ειναι ετσι ...οταν την τριβω βγαινουν ομως ειναι αρκετα προσκολημμενα πανω της ..εσεις πως ανακαλυψατε οτι πασχετε απο aids?ειχατε βγαλει την τριχ λευκοπλακια ενω ειχατε aids ή μπορει να εμφανιζεται ετσι απλα?Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων κια συγνωμη εαν εγινα αδιακριτη να ειστε καλα !!


Αυτο μπορει να ναι καντιντιαση (μυκητας) ή και τιποτα.Γενικα μη σκαλιζεις ετσι πραγματα απο το πουθενα.
Ειδικα με το ειτζ που δεν εχει συγκεκριμενη συμπτωματολογια,μπορει να τρελαθεις ψαχνοντας για σημαδια.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

BTW,με το AIDS η λογικη ειναι η εξης:Ψιλιαζεσαι κατι οταν εχεις μια επικινδυνη επαφη,ανεξαρτητως συμπτωματων.Ή για οσους ειναι στον τομεα της υγειας,τρυπηθουν κατα λαθος με πιθανον μολυσμενη βελονα.Δεν το πας με τα συμπτωματα,γιατι αυτο *δεν εχει συγκεκριμενα συμπτωματα.*

Αν δεν κανεις ηρωινη και μοιραζεσαι βελονες με αλλους,ή δεν πηγαινεις σε πουτανες,τοτε το να κολλησεις ειναι σχεδον απιθανο.
Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν ξερεις με τι εχει παει ο αλλος που εχεις απεναντι σου.

Λογικα να το σκεφτεστε μη μασατε,στο μυαλο ειναι το προβλημα.

----------


## egnatios

Εκανα γενικές εξετάσεις και βρέθηκαν τα λευκά αιμοσφαίρια 13.000 και τα λεμφοκύτταρα 5. Επίσης λόγω ανοχλήσεων στην δεξιά μασχάλη εκανα υπέρηχο και βρέθηκαν λίγο πρησμένοι αδένες. Απο το γεγονός αυτό δεν ανησύχησε ούτε η παθολόγος που τις είδε ούτε η ακτινολόγος που έκανε τον υπέρηχο. Η παθολόγος μου είπε να πάω σε αιματολόγο για περαιτέρω εξετάσεις για τα αυξημένα λευκά/λευκοκύτταρα. Εγώ όμως φοβάμαι έχω ακριβώς τους ίδιους φόβους με όσους/όσες έγραψαν πιο πάνω για τον hiv επειδή είχα κάνει ενα στοματικό σε γυναίκα προ διετίας. Εμμονες σκέψεις καταλαμβάνουν το μυαλό μου μέρα νύχτα ακόμα και στον ύπνο μου. Θέλω να ρωτήσω και να βοηθήσετε: 1) γίνεται με αυξημένα λευκά/λεμφοκύτταρα να εχω hiv ? 2) Προκειμένου να πολεμήσω τον φόβο μου απευθύνομαι σε ψυχολόγο ή σε ψυχίατρο ?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## kounelaki1

> Εκανα γενικές εξετάσεις και βρέθηκαν τα λευκά αιμοσφαίρια 13.000 και τα λεμφοκύτταρα 5. Επίσης λόγω ανοχλήσεων στην δεξιά μασχάλη εκανα υπέρηχο και βρέθηκαν λίγο πρησμένοι αδένες. Απο το γεγονός αυτό δεν ανησύχησε ούτε η παθολόγος που τις είδε ούτε η ακτινολόγος που έκανε τον υπέρηχο. Η παθολόγος μου είπε να πάω σε αιματολόγο για περαιτέρω εξετάσεις για τα αυξημένα λευκά/λευκοκύτταρα. Εγώ όμως φοβάμαι έχω ακριβώς τους ίδιους φόβους με όσους/όσες έγραψαν πιο πάνω για τον hiv επειδή είχα κάνει ενα στοματικό σε γυναίκα προ διετίας. Εμμονες σκέψεις καταλαμβάνουν το μυαλό μου μέρα νύχτα ακόμα και στον ύπνο μου. Θέλω να ρωτήσω και να βοηθήσετε: 1) γίνεται με αυξημένα λευκά/λεμφοκύτταρα να εχω hiv ? 2) Προκειμένου να πολεμήσω τον φόβο μου απευθύνομαι σε ψυχολόγο ή σε ψυχίατρο ?
> Ευχαριστω.


Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να αφήσεις τους ψυχολογους και τους ψυχιατρους και να κάνεις τις εξετάσεις. .. ρώτησε τι εξετάσεις χρειάζεται να γίνουν για να το ελέγξεις εφόσον σε φοβίζει τόσο αν και πιστεύω δεν θα έχεις τπττττ. .. εκτός α η γυναίκα στην οποία το εκανες έχει πολλές πιθανότητες να κουβαλάει διάφορα. ...

----------

